# Yellow GTO With TSW Indy500



## Tommy6188 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey i have a G8 and i saw a pic of a yellow GTO on the TSW website under showroom with indy500 staggered look wheels i just wanted to ask him a couple of questions so if any1 knows him or is him please PM thanks


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Tommy6188 said:


> Hey i have a G8 and i saw a pic of a yellow GTO on the TSW website under showroom with indy500 staggered look wheels i just wanted to ask him a couple of questions so if any1 knows him or is him please PM thanks


What would you like to know? If it's about the wheels and tires we may be able to help. We build staggered TSW wheel and tire packages all the time.


----------

